# Steuerspannung



## Atommolch (17 April 2007)

Guten Morgen!
Kann jemand sagen wie man bei einer kleinen Steuerung (Schaltschrank) die Steurspannung vorschriftmäßig erzeugt. 
D.h.  
  Bis zu welcher Größe des Schaltschrankes (Einbauten), kann ich einfach an der 400V Einspeisung eine Phase über einen Leitungsschutzschalter abgreifen und gegen den N so 230V Steuerspannung generieren? 
Ab wann muss ich einen Steuertransformator 400/230V  einsetzen?

Viele Grüsse
Atommolch

http://www.elektrikforen.de/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=8401


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

Fundstück Forumssuche:



PeterEF schrieb:


> ...
> Es gab früher (vor 1998 ) wohl mal die Regel, das bei mehr als fünf Spulen eine Steuerspannung von 24V zu verwenden ist. In der aktuellen Fassung der VDE 0113 ist das anders formuliert. Gefordert wird nun die galvanische Trennung der Steuerspannung (durch Steuertrafo, genormte Netzteile).
> 
> Verzichtet werde kann darauf bei einfachen Anlagen (nur ein Motorstarter, nicht mehr als zwei außenliegende Steuerelemente) oder aber wenn die Steuerung gar nicht der VDE 0113 unterliegt.
> ...


----------



## Atommolch (17 April 2007)

*Hallo zotos und alle Anderen,*

ja das kenne ich auch mit den 5 Spulen. Obwohl das nicht generel 24V begrenzt ist,  sondern ab 5 Spulen sollte man einen Steurtrafo setzen. Der könnte auch z.B. 230V Steuerspannung liefern.
Weisst jemand eigentlich wer vorschreibt ob eine Steuerung der VDE 0113 unterliegt?
Ich habe nun 2 Motorantriebe und ein außenliegenden Endschalter, was mal wieder so ein "Könnte aber..." sein  wird. 
Zudem habe ich keinen Platz für einen Trafo im Schaltschränckchen!

Hintergrund ist: Ich bin "nur" Elektroinstallateur für Haustechnik und soll für einen Bäcker einen kleinen Schaltschrank für 2 Rührwerke bauen.

Viele Grüsse 
Atommolch


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> ...
> Zudem habe ich keinen Platz für einen Trafo im Schaltschränckchen!
> ...



Ich würde auf 24V DC gehen z.B. von phoenix-contact gibt schöne kleine Netzteile z.B. *MINI-PS-100-240AC/24DC/1.3*


----------



## Atommolch (17 April 2007)

*...........shit vergessen!*

Habe schon angefangen, beziehungsweise bin fertig mit dem Kästchen und alles mit 230V Steuerspannung, abgegriffen von einem 1 Ph. Leitungsschutzschalter ausgeführt. Erst danach habe ich erfahren, das die alte "Vorschrift" ab 5 Spulen offensichtlich nicht mehr gilt.
Jetzt müsste ich dann ailles austauschen.

Atommolch


----------



## Atommolch (17 April 2007)

*noch mal die Frage*

Weisst jemand eigentlich wer vorschreibt ob eine Steuerung der VDE 0113 unterliegt?


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> Weisst jemand eigentlich wer vorschreibt ob eine Steuerung der VDE 0113 unterliegt?



Im Zweifel würde ich sagen: Ja!

Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar VDE-Profis die werden das sich auch bei gelegenheit lesen und auch Antworten ;o)

Wie viel Platz hast Du denn noch zur Verfügung? Ich meine der Trenntrafo muss ja nicht so groß dein und eine Sicherung wirst Du doch auch noch unter bekommen.


----------



## Atommolch (17 April 2007)

*Nein ich habe wirklich*

keine Platz mehr. Weisst wie das ost. Erst wollte der unde nur ein Antrieb. Dann hat man fast schon ein Problem wenn der Kasten 300x200mm ist, dann kommt ein zweiter dazu und nun wird einer der zwei Antriebe auch noch eine Wendeschützschaltung. 
@zotos , was meinst du mit: Im Zweifel würde ich sagen: Ja!

Atommolch


----------



## zotos (17 April 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> ...
> @zotos , was meinst du mit: Im Zweifel würde ich sagen: Ja!



Im zweifel würde ich sagen das diese Anlage der VDE0113 unterliegt.

Aber warte mal den Feierabend ab da kommen sicher noch Antworten.

PS: Was maschen den die Motoren bzw. diese Anlage/Maschine? Damit man sich ein Urteil erlauben kann ob die VDE0113 Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Atommolch (17 April 2007)

*Motore*



zotos schrieb:


> Im zweifel würde ich sagen das diese Anlage der VDE0113 unterliegt.
> 
> Aber warte mal den Feierabend ab da kommen sicher noch Antworten.
> 
> PS: Was maschen den die Motoren bzw. diese Anlage/Maschine? Damit man sich ein Urteil erlauben kann ob die VDE0113 Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen zur Geltung kommt.



Einfache Rührwerke!

Atommolch


----------



## nade (17 April 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> Einfache Rührwerke!
> 
> Atommolch



Also ein Motor zum Rühren/Kneten von dem Pott voll Teig und einen warscheinlich um den Quirl aus dem Bottisch zu heben.
Zumindest kenne ich so aus dem "alten" Betrieb die "Teile".
Waren Anfang´s 2 Bäckereien
, bei dem einen immer min 2* die Woche etwas Kaputt und bei dem Anderen seltenst.
Mir war in den Maschinen eigentlich nie ein Steuertrafo über den Weg gelaufen, kann allerdings auch an dem betagten Alter
 aus den 70gern liegen.
Aus meiner sicht ist da kein Steuertrafo nötig, kannst aber dich mal bei www.voltimum.de anmelden und auf der Plattform mal durch die Expertenratschläge lesen bzw anfragen.


----------



## Atommolch (17 April 2007)

*Bitte noch mal um Hilfe!*

Wer bestimmt ob eine Anlage der VDE 0113 unterliegt?
Was kann passieren wenn ich für einen Schaltschrank für 3 Motorantriebe kein Steuertrafo setzte, sondern die Steurspannung 230V von einer Phase und N generiere?

Gutes Nächtle 
Atommolch


----------



## PeterEF (17 April 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt ob eine Anlage der VDE 0113 unterliegt?


Maschine ist was anderes als Anlage!
Die EU. Such mal nach Maschinenrichtlinie bei z.B. Wikipedia oder bei der Gesetzessammlung der EU -dort ist das genau definiert. Ich dächte in einem Buch zum Thema neulich eine Bäckereimaschine in Form eines riesigen Mixers als Beispiel für die Vielgestaltigkeit der dieser Definition unterliegenden Maschinen gesehen zu haben. Auch eine Mausefalle gilt laut EU als Maschine 

Letzten Endes bist Du als Errichter dafür verantwortlich, das das Ganze am Ende gemäß den Normen DIN EN 60204-1/VDE 0113 (falls Maschine) bzw. DIN VDE 0100-725 (falls Anlage) ausgeführt ist.



> Was kann passieren wenn ich für einen Schaltschrank für 3 Motorantriebe kein Steuertrafo setzte, sondern die Steurspannung 230V von einer Phase und N generiere?


 
Dazu folgende Fundstelle: http://www.de-online.info//de/archiv/2005/07/pp01.html

Fazit: Keiner scheint genau zu wissen, warum diese Forderung besteht?


----------



## Ralle (18 April 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Dazu folgende Fundstelle: http://www.de-online.info//de/archiv/2005/07/pp01.html
> 
> Fazit: Keiner scheint genau zu wissen, warum diese Forderung besteht?



Wahrscheinlich das alte Lied, neue Vorschriften sind wesentlich schneller geschaffen, als man sie jemals wieder abschaffen kann. Wer setzt sich schon den Hut dafür auf, könnte ja jemand kommen und es wieder besser wissen. :twisted:

Siehe unsere hervorragenden Steuergesetze, die Steuerberechnung sollte doch inzwischen auf einem Bierdeckel Platz haben !


----------



## zotos (18 April 2007)

In meiner Lehrzeit hat uns ein mal Lehrer gesagt das es eine Kommission gäbe die, die "VDE" vereinfachen. Die hätten x-Vorgaben auch schon Ersatz los gestrichen aber im selben Zeitraum wäre ein Vielfaches an neuen Vorgaben dazu gekommen ;o(


 @PeterEF: Danke für die sehr gute Recherche.


----------



## Atommolch (18 April 2007)

*Ist doch nicht zu Glauben*

Es gibt tausende Vorschriften, aber wenn man mal richtig nachfragt, ist alles so schwammig ausgelegt und kann nicht begründet werden, so das man im Grunde in irgend einer Form dann doch wieder alles anders machen kann und am Ende, falls was passiert ja doch irgend wie belangt werden kann.
VDE 0815

Guten Morgen
Atommolch


----------



## PeterEF (18 April 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> Es gibt tausende Vorschriften, aber wenn man mal richtig nachfragt, ist alles so schwammig ausgelegt und kann nicht begründet werden, so das man im Grunde in irgend einer Form dann doch wieder alles anders machen kann und am Ende, falls was passiert ja doch irgend wie belangt werden kann.
> VDE 0815
> 
> Guten Morgen
> Atommolch


 
naja, etliche Normen können schon begründet werden. 

Ich würde Dir zwei Sachen empfehlen:

-bohr doch mal bei der zuständigen Berufsgenossenschaft nach (www.bgn.de ???)
-wer macht denn die zyklische Prüfung der Maschinen und Anlagen dort-der müßte ja wissen, welche Vorschriften gelten

Literaturempfehlung: VDE-Schriftenreihe "Normen verständlich", Band 26: "Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen", ISBN 3-8007-2606-8. Da drin ist auch die Rührmaschine einer Bäckerei als Beispiel für eine Maschine lt. Maschinenrichtlinie aufgeführt.


----------



## nade (18 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> In meiner Lehrzeit hat uns ein mal Lehrer gesagt das es eine Kommission gäbe die, die "VDE" vereinfachen. Die hätten x-Vorgaben auch schon Ersatz los gestrichen aber im selben Zeitraum wäre ein Vielfaches an neuen Vorgaben dazu gekommen ;o(
> 
> 
> @PeterEF: Danke für die sehr gute Recherche.


Ja ja die gute alte VDE. Vor Jahren passten die Normtexte fürs Elektrohandwerk in 2 Ordner, Heute sind es schon 3 vollgeknallte Ordner.
Hier ein Nachtrag, da eine Neue, die eine "Alte" ersetzt/ergänzt.... dann eine Norm zur Norm... Das nicht noch festgelegt wird, ab 50mm² müssen alle Schrauben mit Linksgewinde ausgelegt sein, das wundert mich schon. :-?

Es sind ja nur Empfehlungen, mit Gesetzeskarakter. Auch so eine verwirrende Sache. Also sprich die Normtexte die dadrauf passen könnten, zusammen suchen, und aus jedem den Teil rausnehmen der Zutrifft und aus den ganzen Fundstellen dann rausinterpretieren was machbar ist und was sein muß, dann danach arbeiten.
Im Zweifelsfall immer vom schlechtesten ausgehen, also die "schärfere" Normstellen nehmen.
Du sagst, das der Kasten zu klein ist, um den Trafo einzubauen, wie würde es aussehen, wenn du einen größeren oder 2. Kasten nimmst?
Dazu muß ich sagen, ich weiß nicht ob das zulässig ist, auf der einen Seite die Steuerung und auf der Anderen den Trafo..
Ich weiß.. keine elegante Lösung, aber ein Vorschlag, der auch in Betracht gezogen werden könnte, wenn da nicht andere Normstellen was dagegegn sagen.


----------



## Atommolch (18 April 2007)

*@nade*

Ist das jetzt Spass mit dem 2.Kasten ;-)
Atommolch


----------



## Sockenralf (18 April 2007)

Hallo,

würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen.  

Wäre nur eine Möglichkeit, die vermeintliche Vorschrift zu erfüllen

MfG


----------



## jabba (18 April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade mal alle Beiträge kurz überlesen, also sorry, wenn ich schon was schreibe was in der Art schon da war.

Für die Maschine ist so wie ich die jetzt aus den Antworten kenne die VDE0113 anzuwenden. Ich werde aber auch fast täglich gefragt, ob das alles so sein muss.
Ich habe micht alleine schon aus Haftungsgründen dazu entschieden ,
in meinen Fällen immer 0113 anzuwenden.
Es kommen heute noch Maschinen in Umlauf, die definitiv nicht nach Norm sind, da dort Leute arbeiten "das machen wir schon immer so".

Die Vorschrift wurde ganz eindeutig geändert, ein Steuertrafo wird z.B. schon beim ersten externen Schaltelement gefordert.
Viel wichtiger und teurer sind aber Netztrenneinrichtung, Not-Aus, Sicherheitsbewertung usw. 
weiterhin Konformitätserklärung 
Für Bäckereien usw. gibt es weiterführende Vorschriften der BG´s z.B. über FI´s usw.

Als Fazit:
Ich lass den Auftrag lieber sausen, als mit einem Bein im Knast zu hängen,
aber man hört einfach zu oft, "das machen doch alle so"

Nur mal so am Rande,
ich habe seit Jahren alle meine Kunden gezwungen die Türschalter mit 2Öffnern auszustatten, da ich prinzipiell nach Kat3 verdrahte wenn möglich. Manche Kunden wollten sich weigern, dann habe ich auf den schriftlichen Nachweis zur Ermittlung der Sicherheitskategorie bestanden.
Den konnte mir niemand liefern, also hab ich jetzt überall zwei Öffner.


----------



## zotos (18 April 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab gerade mal alle Beiträge kurz überlesen, also sorry, wenn ich schon was schreibe was in der Art schon da war.
> 
> ...



100% Ack
~~~~~~


----------



## Atommolch (19 April 2007)

*So ich möchte mich hier mal bedanken*

für den Informationsaustausch.  Tolle Sache und ich werde jetzt öfters her kommen, vielleicht kann ich ja mal mal helfen.

Zu meinem Schaltschränkchen:
Ich habe mich entschlossen einen größeren Schrank zu nehmen und auf        24 VDC Steuerspannung zu gehen.
Zwar mal wieder ein paar "Bugs" in den Sand gesetzt aber, so kann ich ruig schlafen.

Bis dann Atommolch

PS: jabba , hast du zufällig diese Seite in der beschrieben wird,dass ein Steuertrafo schon bei einem Schaltelement ausserhalb gefordert ist. Wäre nett wenn du das hier rein stellen könntest, oder mir per Mail zusendest. 
Viellecht kann ich beim Kunden doch noch ein paar € rauszotteln.


----------



## zotos (19 April 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> ...
> Zu meinem Schaltschränkchen:
> Ich habe mich entschlossen einen größeren Schrank zu nehmen und auf        24 VDC Steuerspannung zu gehen.
> Zwar mal wieder ein paar "Bugs" in den Sand gesetzt aber, so kann ich ruig schlafen.
> ...



Ja verbuch es unter Erfahrungen.

Doof ist es eben wenn man was ändern muss und dazu noch Geld drauf legt aber nicht mal den Sinn und Zweck in Erfahrung bringen konnte.

Wo bei das Umschwenken auf die 24V Technik IMHO wirklich Sinn macht im Vergleich zu einem reinen Trenntrafo.

Viel Erfolg noch bei dem Projekt.


----------



## jabba (19 April 2007)

@Atommolch

das kopieren aus den VDE ist nicht erlaubt.

In der DIN VDE 0113 EN60204 

Steht unter 


> 9.1.1 Versorgung von Steuerstromkreisen
> Zur Versorgung der Steuerstromkreise müssen Transformatoren verwendet werden.....
> 
> Transformatoren sind nicht vorgeschrieben für Maschinen mit einem einzigen Motoranlasser und höchstens zwei Steuergeräten (z.B. Verriegelungseinrichtungen Start/Stop Bedienstation)


----------



## nade (19 April 2007)

Wie Sockenralf richtig erkannte, wars eine Möglichkeit um das Sicherheitsdefizit auszumerzen, aber wie schon geschrieben, siehts "hingeknaubt" aus und bei schlechter Anbrinungsmöglichkeit auch womöglich ein Kasten der öfters zerdeppert ist als seinen Nutzen erfüllt.
Aus Fehlern lernt man.. selbst ein "alter Hase" wird ab und an immernoch Lehrgeld bezahlen/bezahlen müssen.
Dann lieber gleich wie jabba schrieb lieber gleich die Normen und Vorschriften etwas strenger auslegen und Pflichtausrüstung fordern, dadurch könnte zwar der Auftrag dahin sein, aber besser dahin als nacher durch einen entstandenen Sach oder Personenschaden pleite oder im Bau oder schlimmer noch beides.

*edit* Nun hast du zwar eine nichtmehr zutreffende Kalkulation und einen Schaltkasten der da nun rumsteht, aber die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Atommolch (19 April 2007)

*VDE Vorschriften*

....,,,,siehst du,    selbst dem Verband ist die Kohle wichtiger als Menschenleben. Wenn nur ein Mensch drauf geht, weil irgend einem Interessierten die VDE Vorschriften nicht zugänglich sind, müsste der Verband mit samt seinen Vorschriften in den Knast.

Da gibt es kein hin und her oder sonstiges Argument . Das ist fahrlässig!

Atommolch


----------



## MSB (19 April 2007)

Jetzt muss ich mal ganz dämlich fragen,
was ist eigentlich der Hintergedanke eines Steuertrafos,
das der für derart wichtig erachtet wird, das er quasi zwingend vorgeschrieben ist.

Neutral:
Ich habe nach dem Steuertrafo immer noch 230V, welche in der Regel
geerdet sind, also wie das Netz.

Negativ: Erzeugt Wärme, braucht Platz.

Positiv: Idealster Überspannungsschutz für die Steuerspannung.

Mir geht es jetzt nur darum diese Vorschrift zu verstehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (19 April 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mal ganz dämlich fragen,
> was ist eigentlich der Hintergedanke eines Steuertrafos,
> das der für derart wichtig erachtet wird, das er quasi zwingend vorgeschrieben ist.
> 
> ...


 
Gute Frage , nächste 
oder 
"Warum ist die Banane krumm"

Hab mich auch schon gefragt, bei einem Vortrag eines ehemaligen BG-Sicherheitsmann hab ich den mal angesprochen. Der sagte, das es auf den Kurzschlußstrom zurückzuführen ist, der mögliche Kurzschlussstrom sollte begrenzt werden um Brand usw zu verhindern  . Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit der galvanischen Trennung, sowie Erdschluss und Isolationsüberwachung. Diese bringen eine weitere Sicherheit ein. Eine Steuerspannung von 230V sollte deshalb auch nicht das Ziel sein.

Wie gesagt, unbestätigte Quelle.

Von meiner Seite aus, erkenne ich gerne die Steuerspannung an der anderen Verdrahtungsfarbe und wenn möglich mit 24V. Bei der Fehlersuche geht es ja meist um den Steuerungsteil, wenn ich an der Leistung fummle, muss hat freigeschaltet werden.
Weiterhin ist die Forderung auf einen Steuertrafo nach meinem Ermessen durch eine zweite Vorschrift (Quelle fehlt mir leider durch Gedächtnisschwund) zurückzuführen. Falls nicht zwingend notwendig ist auf den Einsatz des Neutralleiters in Steuerungen zu verzichten. Das heisst von 400V auf 230V . Ich hab noch nie einen Steuertrafo von 230 auf 230 eingebaut , sondern wenn notwendig von 400 auf 230.

So , und nun trotzdem allen ein Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Atommolch (21 April 2007)

*Bucktipp!*

@PeterEF, danke für den Buchtipp, hab es mir gekauft und finde nützliche Informationen
Gruss Atommolch


----------



## Atommolch (14 Dezember 2007)

*Zurück zum Thema*

Wir wollen einen Schaltschrank für eine alte Maschine neu bauen.
Steuerspannung darin soll 24V DC mit Netzteil, wie es sich gehört sein.
Aber wir wollen 4 Spezial - Regler von dem alten Schaltschrank wieder benutzen. Die haben eine Steuerspannung von 230V AC .
Muss man für die 4 Regler einen Steuertrafo einplanen, oder einfach Automat setzen und gegen Null  die Versorgung abgreifen?

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## Atommolch (15 Dezember 2007)

*Keine Meinung*

zu der Frage?


----------



## Steve81 (15 Dezember 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> einfach Automat setzen und gegen Null die Versorgung abgreifen?


Sollte so eigentlich in Ordnung sein! Es ist ja meines Wissens nicht vorgeschrieben dass der Leistungs vom Steuerkreis getrennt sein muss!


----------



## Atommolch (15 Dezember 2007)

*uhh Steve,*

lese mal weiter oben, was es alles für Vorschriften etc. im Bezug auf Trennung Steuerspannung zu Hauptstrom gibt.

Grüße


----------



## Steve81 (15 Dezember 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> lese mal weiter oben, was es alles für Vorschriften etc. im Bezug auf Trennung Steuerspannung zu Hauptstrom gibt.
> 
> Grüße


OK und Sorry, mein Fehler, erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben! Werde mich in Zukunft an diese Reihenfolge halten.

Wenn aber du dir die Antworten im Thema durchgelesen hast, solltest du dir deine Frage doch selbst beantworten können. Da heist es ja schließlich Steuerkreis und Leistungskreis durch Trafo trennen.


----------



## Peter_AUT (2 Februar 2009)

*Ähnliches Problem*

Habe ein Ähnliches Problem.
4 Relais, 4 Sensoren, SPS und 2 Tasten.
Die Steuerung soll die Bedienkonsolen von 2 Seilwinden ersetzen. 
(Ist aber nichts dramatisches - hebt nur einen Vorhang aus PVC)
Eigentlich würde ich ja einen Steuertrafo benötigen, da ich die Relais mit 230V betreibe. Wenn ich jetzt die 24V vom Netzgerät der SPS (und entsprechende 24V Relais) verwende, brauche ich keinen Steuertrafo - oder muss auch ein 24V Netzgerät immer über einen Steuertrafo verwendet werden?
Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## jabba (2 Februar 2009)

Wenn das Netztgerät sichere Trennung erfüllt kein Problem.


----------



## Peter_AUT (2 Februar 2009)

Vorerst mal Danke.
Es handelt sich um eine Mitsubishi FX1N, die mit 230V AC versorgt wird.
Im Handbuch wird hier der 24V Ausgang für Sensoren und Erweiterungen verwendet.
Ob er galvanisch getrennt ist steht allerdings nirgendwo.
Habe jetzt mal bei Mitsubishi angefragt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Befree (4 Februar 2009)

Peter_AUT schrieb:


> Habe ein Ähnliches Problem.
> 4 Relais, 4 Sensoren, SPS und 2 Tasten.



Nur mal so aus interesse..
Wenn du nur 4 Relais hast und das Teil nur eine "Plane" hoch und runter fährt, wieso nimmst du dann ne Mitsu? Wäre is nicht viel viel einfacher gewesen ne Easy (Moeller) oder Logo (Siemens) zu verwenden? Ich mein die dinger gibts mit 230V Eingängen und Relais-Ausgängen.. Und das bisschen Programm.

Damit hättest du nur noch 1xSPS   1xMotor   4xSensoren   2xTasten

Und das Netzteil kannste dir auch noch schenken

MFG Befree


----------



## Heiko H. (5 Februar 2009)

*Ein- und Ausschalten der Steuerspannung*

Mein Frage zur Steuerspannung geht ein bisschen in eine andere Richtung.

Gibt es eine Vorschrift, die besagt, dass die Steuerspannung seperat ein- und ausgeschaltet werden muss? Bei Werkzeugmaschinen ist dies so üblich.

Ich bin jetzt an einem kleinerem Projekt und die Frage ist, ob im Not-Aus Fall die Steuerspannung weggeschaltet werden muss, oder nur die gefährliche Sensorik sicher stillgesetzt werden muss.

Am einfachsten wäre es, die 24V Steuerspannung einfach mit dem Hauptschalter einzuschalten.

Ich freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## jabba (5 Februar 2009)

Bei Not-Aus muss die Steuerspannung bei 24V nicht abgeschaltet werden, da davon keine Gefahr ausgeht (Sichere Trennung vorausgesetzt). Zu prüfen ist dies aber bei 230V, vor allem bei in Kraft treten der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie.

Sensorik abschalten ?? Aktoren abschalten schon eher.


----------

